# Another unknown.



## shadetree_1 (Mar 3, 2016)

At least to me unknown, looks like BEB to me but how BEB would get in a 2,000 ft deep canyon 20 miles from any and I mean any civilization in the wilds of New Mexico I have no idea, as I walked along Copper Creek I found this little burl with a 3 ft root on it and even though it was half rotten and very light in weight I thought it would make a nice wall hanging in my son's rock shop so I drug it 3 miles back up the creek to my quad but when I got home I could not resist cutting into it, it was a burl after all so I just had to see what was in it, surprise, surprise!

Reactions: EyeCandy! 2 | Way Cool 1


----------



## phinds (Mar 3, 2016)

Burls are notoriously hard to ID but I agree that looks like box elder. By the way, I would appreciate it if you would fully spell out each wood name you use. Initials are OK after that but please keep in mind that not everyone who reads your posts will know what initials stand for. Thanks.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Nature Man (Mar 3, 2016)

Terrific find! Congrats. Chuck


----------



## Mike1950 (Mar 3, 2016)

Looks Like BEB burl to me. How does it get there- bird eats seed. Flies into canyon. Poops seed out. we have a tree. Birds plant Mt. ash in our yard every year...


----------



## ironman123 (Mar 3, 2016)

Wow @shadetree_1 , you sure come across some awesome stuff.


----------



## shadetree_1 (Mar 3, 2016)

ironman123 said:


> Wow @shadetree_1 , you sure come across some awesome stuff.



Well my friend, I am unfortunately at a point in my life with all the kids grown and with Linda's passing away that I have nothing but time to prowl these mountains and see what I can find and I am actually having fun doing it, wish Linda was here to go with me but she's not so I'm making the best of it that I can and as I said it's fun to bring these burls home and see what is inside of them, few people get the chance or the time to stand at the table saw and say WOW everyday when they cut something up and I feel lucky to be able to do just that, so I'll keep putting gas in the quad and climbing the mountains and dragging home goodies to show y'all, so stay tuned in to see what I come up with next!

Reactions: Like 1 | Great Post 2


----------



## ironman123 (Mar 4, 2016)

Thanks Joe. More power to you.


----------



## bamafatboy (Mar 4, 2016)

it sure is purity.


----------

